# Error with Active Clients and "Core is not running now"



## jsfitz54 (Jun 13, 2011)

Active Clients should be two not three and: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can anyone explain this?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2011)

Post your question here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98921

Also I see that you're using V7, post a screenshot of the client's progress report and not the protein model.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 13, 2011)

Change driver to 266.58 - Disable SLI in Nvidia Control Panel - Remove SLI bridge if installed


----------

